# Upcoming Chamber Music Concert - 1.28.12



## arosciszewski

Hi 
I just wanted to share an upcoming chamber music concert in NYC on Saturday 1.28 @8pm.
For those in the area you can purchase tickets here: http://www.mcensemble.org/calendar.html

For those NOT in the NYC area you can still be a part of it and see it online here: http://www.mcensemble.org/livestream.html


----------



## Lunasong

Do you know the program for the March 31 concert and will it also be streaming online?


----------



## Lunasong

ps you should not be so modest, just realized you are the composer on two of these programs, and not the one I selected! Congratulations, especially on your commission.


----------



## arosciszewski

oops. sorry Lunasong. I haven't been here in a while. (And thank you!)

Yes, I believe the 3.31 concert will also be streamed. The program is yet undetermined but as far as I know a work or two of mine will be on the concert. Not sure what will be selected as of now. If you missed the last performance I have a video of my piece (Fantastic Adventure) on my website that was performed on 1.28.
http://http://www.andrewrosciszewski.com/video.cfm

I believe you can still see past performances on justin.tv as well. (Search mcensemble)


----------



## Lunasong

Listened to "Fantastic Adventure." I liked it, especially the beginning and the end. The part from approx 3:10-3:40; didn't feel too much was happening there. The musicians were good, but didn't seem comfortable with the music; maybe needed more rehearsal? Thanks for sharing it and I will check out some more of your pieces later.


----------

